# Mouse bugging out



## desdel (Jul 7, 2007)

Lately I've been having my mouse (a Logitech G3 USB laser mouse) lock up occasionally. It started maybe three weeks ago: I'll be playing a game or whatever, and suddenly my mouse will either only let me move up and down (it's more like up and down on a tilt, say approximately the angle of a \ ), or just jitter back and forth - kind of resisting my commands, even sometimes going the wrong direction entirely. This persists for as much as a minute and then goes back to normal for a while.


Originally I thought it was a trojan. I use Windows Defender and run a free HouseCall scan once in a while - it caught a trojan recently but didn't fix the problem. I now believe it's a power issue, though I'm pretty sure I'm using the most recent drivers.

I've actually bought a new computer between now and then, so I suppose it must be the mouse. Still, any ideas?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello , 

I Have a Client that has logitech usb mouse and hers dose the same thing 

well we did all types of trouble shooting and couldnt find a solution 

so we started doing some crazy trouble shooting & it turned out that the mouse was having issues with static elect !!

when ever she would wear a sweater it would be uncontrolable

she ended up having to get a new mouse 

this is just a thought that i would shoot your way 

also try hooking it to a differnt usb port / but commpleatly uninstall it first then reinstall to another port 

Mike


----------

